# "churus"



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

Hi-
I'm looking for the exact recipe for those Mexican/spanish doughnut. anyone?:lips:


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

but, you may want to check out anything by Rick Bayless. He's a bit of a stickler for "authentic". Good Luck.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Churros

Here's the ultimate recipe to make your own churros at home, just like they were at the churrería stands. Of course, the difference here is price. Here you can make a whole batch for what is cost for a few. Once you make the churros, you can make the authentic chocolate dip to dunk them in.

Ingredients: (Makes one platefull)

Vegetable or Olive Oil
1 cup water
1/2 cup butter (or margarine)
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup all-purpose flour
3 eggs
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon (optional)

Prepare to fry the churros by heating oil in a pan (1 to 1&1/2 inches) to 360 degrees F.

To make churro dough, heat water, margarine and salt to rolling boil in 3-quart saucepan; stir in flour. Stir vigorously over low heat until mixture forms a ball, about 1 minute; remove from heat. Beat eggs all at once; continue beating until smooth and then add to saucepan while stirring mixture.

Spoon mixture into cake decorators' tube with large star tip (like the kind use to decorate cakes). Squeeze 4-inch strips of dough into hot oil. Fry 3 or 4 strips at a time until golden brown, turning once, about 2 minutes on each side. Drain on paper towels. (Mix Sugar and the optional cinnamon); roll churros in sugar or dump the sugar on the pile of churros, like the pros. That churro taste will take you right back to your favorite summer days walking the paseos of Spain.

Note: REAL churros in Spain are made without cinnamon mixed with the sugar, but the cinnamon adds an extra nice flavor.

From Authentic food recipes from the great country of Spain.

"In Mexico, chocolate is always served in a wide cup with no handles. The reason the cup is so broad is so you can dunk bread, churros or cookies into it. And you do that to keep from burning your lip because it is always served so hot."

CHAMPURRADO (MASA-THICKENED HOT CHOCOLATE)

Prep time:10 minutes. 
Cook time:5 minutes. 
Servings:5.

Atole is a very thick Mexican beverage that dates back to pre-Columbian times. It is a combination of masa, water or milk and flavorings that range from crushed fruit such as strawberries or pineapple to nuts or chocolate. When flavored with chocolate, it is called champurrado. This recipe is from *Authentic Mexican: Regional Cooking From the Heart of Mexico* by Rick Bayless with Deann Groen Bayless.

Note: If you cannot find Mexican chocolate, substitute 1 ounce of semisweet chocolate, 1/2 teaspoon of ground cinnamon and 1 drop of almond extract for 1 ounce of Mexican chocolate.

Ingredients:

1/2 cup fresh masa or a scant 
1/2 cup masa harina mixed with a generous 
1/4 cup hot tap water 2 cups milk 
A 3.3-ounce tablet of Mexican chocolate, chopped 
1/3 cup packed dark-brown sugar 
1/2 tablespoon molasses A few anise seeds, crushed (optional)

Instructions:

The base: Measure 13/4 cups water into a blender jar or food processor, add the masa (or masa harina mixture), blend until smooth, then pour into a medium-size saucepan.

The atole: Add the milk, chocolate, brown sugar and molasses, and optional crushed anise seeds. Bring to a simmer, whisking constantly, then simmer over medium-low heat, whisking frequently, until the chocolate and sugar are completely dissolved, about 5 minutes. Strain, if you wish, then serve in cups or mugs.

Per serving: 243 cal.; 5 g pro.; 44 g carb.; 7 g fat (4 sat.; 2 monounsat.; 1 polyunsat.); 13 mg chol.; 55 mg sod.; 2 g fiber; 24 percent calories from fat.

More recipes for Churros:

Churros

Churros


----------



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

:bounce:


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Champorado for me and other Filipinos/Filipinas is a chocolate rice pudding that is eaten at breakfast. Nevertheless, it still goes well with churros.


----------

